# My Hunting Truck



## Okie Hog (Jul 26, 2011)

1994 Toyota four banger:

Lock Right Lockers
Line-X Bed Liner
Headers and Cat Back System 
Winch Mounts Front and Rear
6,000 Pound Winch


----------



## Hoss (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice looking truck.

Hoss


----------



## Lil D (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice Yota!


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice truck.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's way too clean for a huntin' truck. 

Nice looking rig


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome hunting truck, winch mounts will come in handy.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Aug 1, 2011)

Fine truck!


----------



## BamaBart (Aug 8, 2011)

Fine truck!
My hunting truck is a 1987 Toyota 4x4 with 123,000 original miles.
 It is a 22r and everything works on it down to the tag lights. I wish it had a 22re.


----------



## gmchd (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice truck, be carefull and don't scratch it.


----------



## Bustem (Aug 11, 2011)

I love my toyota can get in too some tight places!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 11, 2011)

do you have quick disconnets for the winch front and rear and if so how where they done or what are they


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 11, 2011)

> Nice truck, be carefull and don't scratch it.



Tamks.  
It does get scratched a lot.  That photo was taken right after i buffed the scratches out and washed it.


----------



## crowslayer (Sep 14, 2011)

love toyotas!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 14, 2011)

BamaBart said:


> Fine truck!
> My hunting truck is a 1987 Toyota 4x4 with 123,000 original miles.
> It is a 22r and everything works on it down to the tag lights. I wish it had a 22re.



Rebuild that carb and you'll get the same performance (or just about) as the RE.


To the OP, great looking truck.


----------



## deerslayer12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Great looking truck!


----------



## 24point (Oct 11, 2011)

i want one of those so bad just as a every day driver


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice little truck! Wouldn't mind having something like that myself!


----------



## 5 string (Oct 12, 2011)

Yota s  r a tough little truck


----------

